# What crunchy baby/kids clothing do you love and where do you buy it?



## Funny Face (Dec 7, 2006)

I live in a warm climate so I don't get to buy all the super cute baby legs and warm woolies for winter but I see so many pics of babies/children wearing amazing home made looking, natural fabric, 'traditional' sort of clothing and just love them! I'm hoping to find some 'summery' options.

I love the clothes that look sort of earthy and homey and don't have Dora or Hannah Montana splattered across the front.

So where do you buy your baby/children's clothes? Are they super expensive? I'd be happy to buy fewer clothes if they are well made.


----------



## Fuamami (Mar 16, 2005)

I buy all my kids' clothes used. I think it's probably the







:-est thing you can do.


----------



## tpintsch (Jun 26, 2008)

I love the clothing that all the wonderful talented mama's make on HyenaCart

Here is the link ---> http://www.hyenacart.com/

There is a little of everything handmade at that website.

For example, I just bought these two dresses
http://i301.photobucket.com/albums/n...y/TD10305C.jpg and

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3628/...68aab5a879.jpg


----------



## Funny Face (Dec 7, 2006)

What clothing I buy usually comes from the resale shop. A huge chunk are hand me downs from the family for whom my mother nannies.

I actually googled 'used organic baby clothes' but I'm not finding anything, big surprise.

I guess I was hoping for a magical website from an etsy mom who takes some of the tacky stuff that's out there today and resews it into something soft and cute!









I'm all about re-using and repurposing.


----------



## Funny Face (Dec 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tpintsch* 
I love the clothing that all the wonderful talented mama's make on HyenaCart

Here is the link ---> http://www.hyenacart.com/

There is a little of everything handmade at that website.

That does it! I've got to learn to sew!


----------



## Funny Face (Dec 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tpintsch* 
For example, I just bought these two dresses
http://i301.photobucket.com/albums/n...y/TD10305C.jpg and

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3628/...68aab5a879.jpg

Those are so sweet!


----------



## SparklingGemini (Jan 3, 2008)

Great thread!

Subbing...


----------



## tpintsch (Jun 26, 2008)

There is a lot of stores to wade through on that site, but I was sooooo happy when I first found it. It has been so nice to deal directly with the mama's that make the items. The prices are pretty comparable to what you would pay in a box store, but I feel so much better supporting a Work at Home Mom, then a massive company. The dresses I linked come from these two stores. But there are so many more talented women who make clothes that I could probably spend a fortune.

Vinh Thi Designs
http://hyenacart.com/VinhThiDesigns/

The Cherub's Closet http://hyenacart.com/thecherubscloset/


----------



## newbymom05 (Aug 13, 2005)

I don't know how crunchy you'd consider it, but I love Hanna Anderson. Soft, appropriate (no "Chick Magnet" or "Diva" infant tee shirts) and wears like iron.


----------



## GISDiva (Jul 13, 2007)

Subbing...

It seems like it's easier to find girl's clothes than boys, anyone else have the same experience?


----------



## ChetMC (Aug 27, 2005)

We have a Satch & Sol knit outfit for DS. Their stuff is handmade and fair trade. They don't have a lot of stuff in their online boutique, but a lot of physical and online retailers carry their stuff. They have a list on their site.

http://www.satchsol.com/where_to_buy/

The retailers that sell Satch & Sol seem to have lots of other organic and fair trade kid's clothing too.


----------



## katiesk (Nov 6, 2007)

used mostly, happy green bee, blue canoe, etsy


----------



## hippiemommaof4 (Mar 31, 2008)

I love hyena cart and supporting wahms but...
You could get a sewing machine for 100 bucks being the cheapest, a few basic cheap patterns and learn to sew some basic clothing yourself. Take a sewing class for like 30 bucks @ joanns. I mean some of those shirts being 20+ dollars and your child only wears them for maybe a couple months isnt very eco friendly esp since not too many things are reselling with the economy right now and its not budget friendly either for the here and now of the purchase. I only buy things like that for special occassions. you can buy natural fabrics by yardage too. Like others said try used clothing stores and yardsales too the one dress I saw was just a t-shirt cut and then fabric sewn to the edges to make a dress (we have one like it I purchased dd on hyena) that would be so easy to make yourself. Anyway whatever you decide good luck  oh and there are free tutorials and patterns online too.







:


----------



## nerdymom (Mar 20, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hippiemommaof4* 
I love hyena cart and supporting wahms but...
You could get a sewing machine for 100 bucks being the cheapest, a few basic cheap patterns and learn to sew some basic clothing yourself. Take a sewing class for like 30 bucks @ joanns. I mean some of those shirts being 20+ dollars and your child only wears them for maybe a couple months isnt very eco friendly esp since not too many things are reselling with the economy right now and its not budget friendly either for the here and now of the purchase. I only buy things like that for special occassions. you can buy natural fabrics by yardage too. Like others said try used clothing stores and yardsales too the one dress I saw was just a t-shirt cut and then fabric sewn to the edges to make a dress (we have one like it I purchased dd on hyena) that would be so easy to make yourself. Anyway whatever you decide good luck  oh and there are free tutorials and patterns online too.








:









: right on mama! Sewing is super easy and can be a very peaceful and fun diversion. You can even buy "green" and organic fabrics, or repurpose things like your own old Tshirts and large-sized jeans from the thrift store. Keep a list of patterns and buy them when they go on sale for $0.99.

Most of DH's clothes are from the thrift store / goodwill. I try to buy logo/cartoon-free items and things like overalls that can be worn for many months and a range of sizes.


----------



## Funny Face (Dec 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GISDiva* 
Subbing...

It seems like it's easier to find girl's clothes than boys, anyone else have the same experience?

Yes! What's up with that? No offense to anyone but I don't like 99% of the boys clothes I see out there. Can't boys wear soft, cuddly fabrics too? Without Spiderman or a bear on the front or looking like a grown man going off to the office?







:


----------



## Funny Face (Dec 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nerdymom* 







: right on mama! Sewing is super easy and can be a very peaceful and fun diversion. You can even buy "green" and organic fabrics, or repurpose things like your own old Tshirts and large-sized jeans from the thrift store. Keep a list of patterns and buy them when they go on sale for $0.99.

Most of DH's clothes are from the thrift store / goodwill. I try to buy logo/cartoon-free items and things like overalls that can be worn for many months and a range of sizes.

This is my hope.







We are seriously space restricted so I don't have anywhere to put a sewing machine, let alone sew but we are hoping to move soon and I was totally eyeing some of dh's super soft t-shirts to make into simple dresses and gowns for both kiddos.

I dream of







ing.


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

Quote:

It seems like it's easier to find girl's clothes than boys, anyone else have the same experience?
There's plenty of stuff for them at the thrift store. Not as much that's new.


----------



## Rowansmama (Feb 17, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newbymom05* 
I don't know how crunchy you'd consider it, but I love Hanna Anderson. Soft, appropriate (no "Chick Magnet" or "Diva" infant tee shirts) and wears like iron.

Me too! I have a few hanna anderson dresses I've found at thrift shops ( I won't pay the new prices!) and they're adorable. They wear so well and are soft and comfy...and to me say "little girl."


----------



## tpintsch (Jun 26, 2008)

I have a $100 sewing machine. I have sewn a few things here and there, but I cannot achieve the same results that I've seen by mama's that have made this a profession. My stuff always comes out looking wonky. I would love to have a serger but those machines are super expensive.

I buy most of my stuff second hand, its only a few items that I actually buy brand new. But for those items I really like to take my $20 bucks and spend it on something I know was made well and there is a "real" person behind it, rather than spend it on a piece of clothing from a company that outsources its work overseas among other things.


----------



## bezark (Mar 17, 2009)

My favorite is Kate Quinn organics. A little pricey, but so worth it.


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

We buy most of our children's clothes from "recycle shops". However, some clothes we do buy new from Hanna Andersson. I like that they can wear most of them for 3 years, they wash wonderfully, and they are still so nice after the 3 years that we can hand them all down to another family. One friend has clothes from Hanna Andersson that all 3 of her children have worn and are still good enough to save for another child--totally love their quality!


----------



## hippiemommaof4 (Mar 31, 2008)

Quote:

removed by admin
Thats not really what I am saying though, I am not saying dont buy from wahms. a person can make their own stuff off of a hundred dollar sewing machine just as easy and just as well ...I started out on a 100 dollar sewing machine myself and have upgraded but I made decent stuff on it. I love purchasing from wahms but if you are looking for economical and affordable its just not the way to go. I mean honestly I have a lot of kids I'm not able to spend 20 dollars on one shirt at one time, its just irresponsible and not within my means. Do I like that stuff...sure I do but its just not practical for us at all.


----------



## hippiemommaof4 (Mar 31, 2008)

oh and a 100 dollar sewing machine doesnt mean much...most of those women sewing those items have a TON of time invested in sewing anyway the machine doesnt have too much to do with it of course it does to a certain extent but if you just need a few basic stitches then it does the job. So of course (wahms) their stuff looks better anyway obviously, they have alot of time invested in the skill of sewing they just have a fancier machine that does a lot more stuff. I can do really nice stuff on my 100 dollar one and my more expensive one but only because my skills are better now.


----------



## nerdymom (Mar 20, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Funny Face* 
This is my hope.







We are seriously space restricted so I don't have anywhere to put a sewing machine, let alone sew but we are hoping to move soon and I was totally eyeing some of dh's super soft t-shirts to make into simple dresses and gowns for both kiddos.

I dream of







ing.









We only have 1 room but I have a sewing machine case and I simply store projects in reusable grocry bags and take out my machine and chosen project and work at the kitchen table. I'm not the best seamstress, but it sure is fun!

Quote:

It seems like it's easier to find girl's clothes than boys, anyone else have the same experience?
I know!! it is so annoying. Though phathui5 is correct, selection is often better in the used section than in the stores.


----------



## hippiemommaof4 (Mar 31, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tpintsch* 
I have a $100 sewing machine. I have sewn a few things here and there, but I cannot achieve the same results that I've seen by mama's that have made this a profession. My stuff always comes out looking wonky. I would love to have a serger but those machines are super expensive.

I buy most of my stuff second hand, its only a few items that I actually buy brand new. But for those items I really like to take my $20 bucks and spend it on something I know was made well and there is a "real" person behind it, rather than spend it on a piece of clothing from a company that outsources its work overseas among other things.


yeah but she's not looking to make it a profession out of it though lol just to get some clothing for her kids so thats why I said that . I appreciate moms who work at home and many of my friends are wahms including myself I'm a wahm part time when I am up to it. I have a 100 dollar machine I purchased as a starter machine. I can make basic clothing on, its not that hard. I also have an expensive one I can do the same and a little more on that one. I dont believe that you need an extravagant machine to make nice clothing at all though...hundreds of years ago people made great and gorgeous clothing by hand...but they were very skilled. I think its more skill than anything and you have to start somewhere so a 100 dollar machine is a good learner imo. I made my dd's lots of really nice dresses that have held up very well on my 100 dollar machine too!


----------



## hippiemommaof4 (Mar 31, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nerdymom* 
We only have 1 room but I have a sewing machine case and I simply store projects in reusable grocry bags and take out my machine and chosen project and work at the kitchen table. I'm not the best seamstress, but it sure is fun!

.

That is how I use my machines too, at the kitchen table and store my stuff in a closet when not in use. I dont really have the space for a sewing area right now, it works but I have a ton of fabric that is stored in the garage.


----------



## nerdymom (Mar 20, 2008)

hippiemomma you just left Alaska? DH is USCG and we're hoping for Alaska in 3 years. How'd you like it?


----------



## hippiemommaof4 (Mar 31, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nerdymom* 
hippiemomma you just left Alaska? DH is USCG and we're hoping for Alaska in 3 years. How'd you like it?

Oh I loved alaska! I miss it really bad! It was the most amazing place I have ever lived. I hate the heat too so it suited me well







: . You will love it if you ever get to go...so beautiful!


----------



## nerdymom (Mar 20, 2008)

sweet! i cant wait. I bet GA is a big sucky change,









I dont mean to derail a good thread but i hadto ask!


----------



## NotBroken (Oct 4, 2007)

I love buying my son clothes on etsy! I got him a super cute faux tie shirt on etsy on trade.


----------



## hippiemommaof4 (Mar 31, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nerdymom* 
sweet! i cant wait. I bet GA is a big sucky change,









I dont mean to derail a good thread but i hadto ask!

oh yes ga is the pitts lol no offense to anyone who lives here or is from here but the south and I do not get along lol!
There are a ton of crunchy people in alaska too, I miss that! hardly any at all here. To keep this OT kinda, You can also get a lot of sewing done when its cold and snowy most of the year


----------



## hippiemommaof4 (Mar 31, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NotBroken* 
I love buying my son clothes on etsy! I got him a super cute faux tie shirt on etsy on trade.

I heart etsy! Etsy is like my favorite addiction ever...too bad I can never afford to buy much from there lol


----------



## Funny Face (Dec 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *treemom2* 
We buy most of our children's clothes from "recycle shops". However, some clothes we do buy new from Hanna Andersson. I like that they can wear most of them for 3 years, they wash wonderfully, and they are still so nice after the 3 years that we can hand them all down to another family. One friend has clothes from Hanna Andersson that all 3 of her children have worn and are still good enough to save for another child--totally love their quality!

We've gotten some great hand me downs from HA and I agree, they are really great, high quality clothes. Their moccasin house shoes are fabulous! I love them!


----------



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

Hi, everyone







Posts have been removed that were in violation of the User Agreement or referenced or quoted posts that were. Please do not post to promote or suggest your own personal business. Further discussion about sewing clothing best fits here. Thanks so much for your understanding and cooperation! Please PM me with any questions.


----------



## sewchris2642 (Feb 28, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Funny Face* 
I live in a warm climate so I don't get to buy all the super cute baby legs and warm woolies for winter but I see so many pics of babies/children wearing amazing home made looking, natural fabric, 'traditional' sort of clothing and just love them! I'm hoping to find some 'summery' options.

I love the clothes that look sort of earthy and homey and don't have Dora or Hannah Montana splattered across the front.

So where do you buy your baby/children's clothes? Are they super expensive? I'd be happy to buy fewer clothes if they are well made.











I sew mine. I use KwikSew pattern books (http://www.kwiksew.com/) Their books have all the patterns you need to make the clothes along with ideas on how to customize them. I also like timeless clothing from Folkwear (http://www.folkwear.com/children.html). I know that they are well made because I've made them myself. And they are as expensive as I want them. I've bought used clothing (the larger the better) from the thrift store and cut them apart to use as fabric. I can buy fabric at the thrift store. I use remnants. I recut my clothes. I've used tableclothes, sheets, blankets as fabric. Over the years I've found that the most expensive things have been the buttons and decorations I used on clothing.


----------



## sewchris2642 (Feb 28, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hippiemommaof4* 
Thats not really what I am saying though, I am not saying dont buy from wahms. a person can make their own stuff off of a hundred dollar sewing machine just as easy and just as well ...I started out on a 100 dollar sewing machine myself and have upgraded but I made decent stuff on it. I love purchasing from wahms but if you are looking for economical and affordable its just not the way to go. I mean honestly I have a lot of kids I'm not able to spend 20 dollars on one shirt at one time, its just irresponsible and not within my means. Do I like that stuff...sure I do but its just not practical for us at all.









Yes they can. I didn't mean to imply that it couldn't be done. And just to clarify, none of my machine cost more that $500 new. Most of them I bought (or were given to me) used. My favorite machine came from a great aunt when she died. It's also my oldest machine (Singer Featherweight, c1951) and only does straight stitch.


----------



## sewchris2642 (Feb 28, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tpintsch* 
I have a $100 sewing machine. I have sewn a few things here and there, but I cannot achieve the same results that I've seen by mama's that have made this a profession. My stuff always comes out looking wonky. I would love to have a serger but those machines are super expensive.

The difference is in the practice and the attention to details. Don't settle for less than your best. And then do better the next time. Get a good sewing book. My best one is The Bishop Method. Now out of print but used ones can be had on Amazon (http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_gw...he+Bishop+Meth) I have the 1959 copy I found at a local used book store. My mom sewed our clothes because of cost. It was the only way that she could keep the 3 of us in clothes. I had teachers that didn't believe that I was wearing home made dresses.


----------



## maymorales (Dec 9, 2006)

I was going to suggest etsy but I'm late to the thread.
Sewing can be a lot of fun. I just don't have much time to make it happen. Now, I look for bargains on etsy for clothing and bags. And I think the quality is much better than the cheap stuff at big chain stores. q


----------



## tpintsch (Jun 26, 2008)

I don't know how sewing your own clothes is really a cheaper option. I've picked up patterns on sale for $1 a piece and fabric on sale, but after notions and everything else, I end up spending more on an outfit than I would have, if I'd just bought it new. Sure, if I was going to make 12 of the same thing then it would make sense financially.

I didn't mean to upset anyone or suggest that sewing your own clothes was a bad option, it just is for me. And spending $20 on a dress doesn't seem so crazy when you see that it can cost the same at a box store.


----------



## njbeachbums (Feb 19, 2009)

Man I wish our resale shops had Hanna Andersson!! I LOVE it!! I buy only items on sale, and have a jar I toss loose change and like 1's and 5's I gather around. This usually gives me at least 75 bucks come a big start or end of season sale. I like that you get years of wear out of them. Things my son wore, were passed on to my daughter if it was GN, and now the youngest is getting a turn. And they still look BRAND NEW. The fabrics are nice and vibrant, and will translate WONDERFULLY to a quilt or something.


----------



## sewchris2642 (Feb 28, 2009)

If you only look at the dollar amount, that's true. As your sewing skills improve, the comparisons go from Walmart up to Macy's and Nordstrums. And that's where you save money. Even comparing to Walmart clothes, home sewn clothes can very well be better made. Buttons are the most expensive part of a garment. I keep my eye out for interesting buttons on clothes at the thrift store. I will buy a thrift store garment just for the buttons. And when the family clothes wear out, I salvage the buttons. I have remade a nightgown for me into 4 different gowns before the fabric became unusable for even rags. The bodice of the original gown wore out. I put on a new/different bodice. When that wore out, I changed the gown into a shorter, different style gown. When the lace of that gown wore out, I changed the style yet again into the final gown. Also I never cut the multisize patterns. I trace them. That way I can use the same pattern many times as my children grow or even for more than one child at the same time. I still have timeless patterns that I bought 30 years ago for Joy that I'm sewing for her dd, Lindsay.


----------



## hippiemommaof4 (Mar 31, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tpintsch* 
I don't know how sewing your own clothes is really a cheaper option. I've picked up patterns on sale for $1 a piece and fabric on sale, but after notions and everything else, I end up spending more on an outfit than I would have, if I'd just bought it new. Sure, if I was going to make 12 of the same thing then it would make sense financially.

I didn't mean to upset anyone or suggest that sewing your own clothes was a bad option, it just is for me. And spending $20 on a dress doesn't seem so crazy when you see that it can cost the same at a box store.

I just made my DD a halter dress for like maybe 5 bucks from 100% cotton good quality novelty print fabric I got on sale. Alot of places have coupons you can get one 40% discount on fabric in continued yardage. Patterns I use over and over again so thats sort of moot, along with my pins and other accessories. you just have to look for sales and be economical with it if you are trying to save money and get good quality. I only used a little elastic in it too...thats all it called for.


----------



## BekahMomToOliver (Oct 31, 2008)

Add me to the list of mama's who would loooove to sew, but can't. I bought a machine from my sister for $30.00 but I find it a bit fiddly and I keep losing my temper with it... couldn't even manage to sew a bean bag with it! So I have boxes and boxes of old flannel pajamas ready to be repurposed, and I suspect I'll resort to the ol' needle and thread soon









I can't believe noone's mentioned L'ovedbaby yet! I absolutely adore their clothes. My son _lived_ in their basic cotton sleeveless overalls when he was little. And it's not particularly expensive, $12-15 a set. it's so basic and gender neutral, and the clothes hold up so well that we can use them over and over for future babies too. And I don't kow where I'd be without their big, soft, stretchy recieving blankets! Love 'em!
http://www.lovedbaby.com/shop/cottonbasics.php

It was started by a WAHM and they donate a portion of their profits each year to fund breast cancer research.

Otherwise, we use second hand mostly, or I cruise Etsy when finances will allow it. I think, though, that I have been inspired by this thread. Time to convince DH that I have to do another L'ovedbaby shop before this next babe gets here...


----------



## sewchris2642 (Feb 28, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BekahMomToOliver* 
Add me to the list of mama's who would loooove to sew, but can't. I bought a machine from my sister for $30.00 but I find it a bit fiddly and I keep losing my temper with it... couldn't even manage to sew a bean bag with it! So I have boxes and boxes of old flannel pajamas ready to be repurposed, and I suspect I'll resort to the ol' needle and thread soon









I can't believe noone's mentioned L'ovedbaby yet! I absolutely adore their clothes. My son _lived_ in their basic cotton sleeveless overalls when he was little. And it's not particularly expensive, $12-15 a set. it's so basic and gender neutral, and the clothes hold up so well that we can use them over and over for future babies too. And I don't kow where I'd be without their big, soft, stretchy recieving blankets! Love 'em!
http://www.lovedbaby.com/shop/cottonbasics.php

It was started by a WAHM and they donate a portion of their profits each year to fund breast cancer research.

Otherwise, we use second hand mostly, or I cruise Etsy when finances will allow it. I think, though, that I have been inspired by this thread. Time to convince DH that I have to do another L'ovedbaby shop before this next babe gets here...

Not to nitpick, but did you get the manual with the machine? The problems you are having could be as simple as threading the machine wrong or using the wrong thread to there being something wrong that requires professional help. Or you could just have the wrong machine for you.

On the other hand, not every one wants to sew, has either the talent or the interest in sewing.


----------



## rightkindofme (Apr 14, 2008)

I like much of the Baby Soy line. Their kimono one piece isn't the best design ever (the snaps kind of gap) but the rest of it is great.


----------

